# Zoo med repti fogger not working



## Herp Man (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought a repti fogger and followed the instructions. I plugged it in and turned the dial but the light didnt turn on and fog didnt come out. I took the bottle out to make sure it was done up and put it back but when i put it back some bubbles came up in the bottle so i took the top that the bottle and tube connects to and there was a load of water there, is this supposed to happen?


----------

